# has armed work wear cheapened their pants?



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

just got 3 pairs in ,and not quite the same as my old pairs,anyone else notice a difference at all ? fabric feels thinner ,seems a different color,and appears pre-washed almost..feedback please?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Whites or khakis?


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

I see they no longer offer the black or blue styles either


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

1963 Sovereign said:


> just got 3 pairs in ,and not quite the same as my old pairs,anyone else notice a difference at all ? fabric feels thinner ,seems a different color,and appears pre-washed almost..feedback please?


The last batch of whites we got seemed to have the same fabric, but a different fit, much snugger. I emailed about it, they'd explained that they'd had some issue with a supplier and sent us replacements right away. There was no problem with returning the earlier ones, even though I'd already made my usual modifications: adding suspender buttons, enlarging the back pocket, removing the label.


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

Sorry, I got whites


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I think I'm going to get some of these...

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...uZUI7EO6amiQK4o4HwDg&ved=0CGAQ9QEwAg&dur=4685


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> I think I'm going to get some of these...
> 
> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.etreavis.com/acatalog/71.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.etreavis.com/acatalog/Online_Catalog_Bib___Carpenter_Overalls_12.html&h=365&w=175&sz=6&tbnid=dWPaKISTkH-6pM:&tbnh=90&tbnw=43&zoom=1&usg=__sXPzoopjH5pXgO8UqwFZqvNORGI=&docid=dwEyQw2nWoETZM&sa=X&ei=BfuZUI7EO6amiQK4o4HwDg&ved=0CGAQ9QEwAg&dur=4685


Chicks dig painters wearing bibs.. True story.


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

Ok, here is what I have found,I tried the pants on and yes, they are cut way different now,much leaner cut .not near as "cargo" roomy cut as they used to be,now to see how Josh deals with my phone call.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

1963 Sovereign said:


> Ok, here is what I have found,I tried the pants on and yes, they are cut way different now,much leaner cut .not near as "cargo" roomy cut as they used to be,now to see how Josh deals with my phone call.


As I said, they took mine back, no questions asked, and sent new ones that had the roomier cut of my older ones.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I have to wonder why they would risk damaging their good name and sell these with the new slim cut. Its what they built their name on... No more tighty whites. 

I am still using the same pairs I bought three years ago. Tough as nails pants, and worth more than the asking price considering how long they lasted compared to dickies.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

straight_lines said:


> I have to wonder why they would risk damaging their good name and sell these with the new slim cut. Its what they built their name on... No more tighty whites.
> 
> I am still using the same pairs I bought three years ago. Tough as nails pants, and worth more than the asking price considering how long they lasted compared to dickies.


 No more tighty whities!


----------

